

You can't cancel subscriptions on Evernote - colordrops

Try it:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.evernote.com&#x2F;UpdateBilling.action<p>On the web version, after hitting cancel, it just goes back to the billing page without doing anything.<p>On the mobile version, it asks you to fill in a required field that is not visible, so you can&#x27;t complete the form.<p>This is super shady, and borderline evil.
======
andrewguenther
And likely a bug. Did you think to contact Evernote before sharpening your
pitchfork?

~~~
pdenya
Definitely. They're not required to put a "Cancel" button on the web
interface. If they wanted to raise the bar on work required to cancel they
could easily force people to email support rather than putting a (..fake?)
button up.

